# Weight and endometrial issues



## Rosie (Dec 2, 2017)

I have been experiencing post menopausal bleeding and am in the process of being evaluated for that. My gyn is, in his words "very, very, very worried" about me. He is 100% sure I have, at the very least, endometrial hyperplasia, meaning a thick uterine lining, even though I had an ablation 16 years ago - apparently, it can grow back. According to him, 100% of fat people are still producing estrogen (I know that fat stores estrogen), which causes the overgrowth of the endometrium. 

I have been trying to google and find out if it's possible to be fat and have a thin lining, but I can't find anything about that. Anyone know?

Also, has anyone been through this and how did it go? I am so upset and worried that I've not had a good sleep in weeks. Unfortunately, it's looking like Jan at the least before I have answers on my situation, as I cannot get in for an u/s or D&C/hysteroscopy before then (he was going to try to get a biopsy in office, but could not see my cervix). 

BTW, before it gets mentioned, he's super nice and while he has asked if I've considered bariatric surgery, he's backed off when I told him I'm not interested. I wish my GP would be so courteous!  (TBH, I have thought about it more than once, but it scares the daylights out of me)


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 3, 2017)

It's certainly not 100% that being overweight = thick endometrial lining. That kind of comment is incredibly over-simplistic and honestly just sounds like he's parroting a prejudice he himself was taught at some point.

My aunt had womb issues and after years of being told losing weight would fix it, they found out that she had structural abnormalities in her womb. If they had bothered to actually look, she might not have miscarried my oldest cousin, so I'm pretty bitter about it, tbh. 

If you are post menopausal, have you considered a hysterectomy? My aunt ended up going that route herself. It also means you obviously have less risk of uterine cancer as well so I would consider speaking to your doctor about it.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 3, 2017)

They won't do a hysterectomy unless there's a medical reason for it. I get the impression that cancer would be the only reason. Any thing else, they treat medically. I am considered high risk for major surgery. Back when I had the ablation, I begged for a hysterectomy to ensure that I never had another problem with my uterus, but my then-gyn said no because of me being overweight and diabetic. My current gyn says it would be a "difficult" surgery. If the lining is thick but no cancer, he wants to put a Mirena IUD in, I've said no to that as I've had an IUD before and it was pure hell. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DragonFly (Dec 3, 2017)

With the thick uterine lining there is a good chance they will find abnormal cells. While this is not cancer it can lead to it in some cases. That would probably be cause for a hysterectomy.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 3, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> With the thick uterine lining there is a good chance they will find abnormal cells. While this is not cancer it can lead to it in some cases. That would probably be cause for a hysterectomy.



I don't know if it's thick. He's assuming it is based on my weight. I had an ablation in 2001 due to thick lining that was causing a lot of bleeding, I would have thought that would mean mine would not be thick now but apparently, it can grow back. 

They don't do hysterectomy here (Canada) lightly, if it's not cancer, his recommendation is the Mirena to thin the lining out, which would protect against cancer.


----------

